# Boat warming present



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

First tarpon run in the new boat and we went one for one Saturday before the pools of brown (fresh?) water moved in and chased the bait out.

She measured a full seven feet, put on a great show.


----------



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## hookemtim (Aug 27, 2007)

nice one, good pic


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

congrats on a nice fish, guess the toll tabs worked well


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

They did, and were running when she hit the lure hanging right below them. Thanks.


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*What a Thrill*

*That is a beautiful fish . Such power .*

*I know you enjoyed that fight .*

*Thanks for the post. Greenie*


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Nice fish. Congratulations!

That one had to be a pull and a half to get in.


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice fish and sweet boat. We saw y'all out there Saturday afternoon. We didn't have any luck.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

What do you run Capt. Schenk?


----------



## Nathanww (Jan 2, 2007)

nice fish & action shot...


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

breaking it in


----------

